# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  giải tán bớt đồ

## dobinh1961

. Giá bán chưa có phí vc chậm viettel
tk vietcombank 0011004307244
chi nhánh sở giao dịch
đỗ đức bình số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hn
dt 0943755199 Zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Bk bf đai ốc vít me như hình nặng khoảng 15 kg .bk lắp 2 bi 7204
bf sứt 1 bên bắt ốc như hình
đã đi

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## huanpt

giải tán luôn cái máy Nga mini luôn bác  :Smile:

----------


## dobinh1961

đã soá ảnh

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## sonnc1990

> mua về chả dùng đến thanh lý cho rộng nhà 
> điện 100v . dài khoảng 800 cao 400 rộng 300 chất liệu chủ yếu nhôm .nặng khoảng 40.  đến 45 kg 
> máy hoạt động tốt 
> Giá 1.700.000₫
> Đính kèm 52188
> 
> Đính kèm 52189
> 
> Đính kèm 52190


Máy gì đây bác hình bị lỗi mất rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã soá ảnh

----------


## ktshung

> Máy cắt sắt 
> Đính kèm 52195


Bác mô tả cụ thể hơn, em chưa hình dung được cắt như thế nào, nếu cưa thì em gạch nhé

----------


## Duc87hp

Cưa sắt thì phải

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## ngocsut

Đây là Cưa thúc, tiếng anh là power HackSaw

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Bác mô tả cụ thể hơn, em chưa hình dung được cắt như thế nào, nếu cưa thì em gạch nhé


bác cầm cái cưa sắt chạy cơm bác cưa như nào. nó hoạt động y như vậy. 
có điều nó chạy điện. hehe

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

> bác cầm cái cưa sắt chạy cơm bác cưa như nào. nó hoạt động y như vậy. 
> có điều nó chạy điện. hehe


Chuẩn đấy .kẹp phôi nhỏ nước bật điện đi chơi về đã thấy song rồi . Chạy trục khuỷu gật đi gật lại

----------


## vhgreen

> bác cầm cái cưa sắt chạy cơm bác cưa như nào. nó hoạt động y như vậy. 
> có điều nó chạy điện. hehe


hoặc lúc nào mất ngủ bác đem ra nhìn 1 lúc là ngủ được mà không cần phải đếm cừu :Wink:

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Cho Em vài hình máy tiện mini(Nga+trung quốc) nha bác !

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

> khớp nối sắt thép
> số 1 f80 dài 60  lỗ 1 đầu 21
> 1 đầu kia côn có rãnh then
>  chỗ to nhất 15 giá 180.000₫
> số 2 f80 dài 85 lỗ 15*20. giá 220.000₫
> số 3 f75 dài 100 lỗ 27.5*23.5 giá 350.000₫
> Đính kèm 52136
> Đính kèm 52137
> 
> Đính kèm 52138


Hạ giá 500.000₫ cả 3 khớp nối sắt thép

----------


## mactech

Để cháu 3 cái khớp này nhé, mai cháu qua chú

----------


## dobinh1961

> Để cháu 3 cái khớp này nhé, mai cháu qua chú


Nhận gạch nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập tí 
Ray thk 25 tạm gạch
Khớp nối sắt thép gạch
Máy cắt sắt. Gạch
Còn 1 số thứ anh em cứ trả giá thoải mái

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập tí hạ giá 
Bk bf áo đai ốc vít me nặng 15 kg giá 600.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

bk bf 20  còn 1 bộ
hạ giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn t bằng thép kích thước 400*340*47 nặng khoảng 43kg hàng bãi chưa vệ sinh giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Còn ít mũi taro hàng lướt 5 yamaha
 ( nhật)
6 Guehring đức 
Giá 50.000₫/2 mũi 5


     55.000₫/2 mũi 5 và 6

----------


## dobinh1961

đã sửa bài

----------


## dangkhoi

cuối năm hết tiền mà hàng nhìn giền quá

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bàn t bằng thép kích thước 400*340*47 nặng khoảng 43kg hàng bãi chưa vệ sinh giá 
> 1.450.000₫ 
> Đính kèm 53172
> 
> Đính kèm 53173
> 
> Đính kèm 53174
> 
> Đính kèm 53175


hạ giá bàn t như hình còn đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me nsk hàng dính dầu mỡ chưa vs trượt ngon không rơ đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Đại hạ giá bàn t như trên còn đã bán

Bộ gối đỡ vòng bi nặng 15 kg như trên còn 500.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn t đã bán còn và gối áo

----------


## dobinh1961

đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Máy tiện vẫn còn giá 14.500.000₫ tặng bàn máy
Đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

máy tiện côn rút còn như hình nặng hơn 30kg gạch nhà 20cm  quay thấy chơn chu
giá bán như hình đã bán

----------


## TNK

Đặt gạch tiện côn rút nhé bạn

----------


## dobinh1961

> Đặt gạch tiện côn rút nhé bạn


nhận gạch cần gì hỏi zalo nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Chả hiểu máy gì của nhật số má trước sau nặng khoảng 13 kg  kẹp 6li quay thấy chơn chu ren ngược giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me f 20 như hình chơn chu không zơ
2 cây bước 4 và 1 cây bước 6 giá 7đã bán cả 3

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác có bán lẻ ko, em lấy 1 cây bước 4

----------


## GORLAK

Xé lẻ đi bác, lấy cây ở giữa

----------


## dobinh1961

2 cây trên cùng bước 4.  250.000₫/1

----------


## Fusionvie

> Xé lẻ đi bác, lấy cây ở giữa


Híc, bác nhanh thế, em ngắm rồi mùa chưa dám nói ra. Bác chủ để em
Một cây 4 nhé

----------


## Diyodira

2 bác lấy 2 cây bước 4, còn mình lấy cây bước 6, vậy đủ hàng hỉ  :Smile: 

chờ bác chủ xác nhận để chuyển khoản, mình sẽ inbox địa chỉ gởi vietel chậm, tks

----------


## dobinh1961

> 2 bác lấy 2 cây bước 4, còn mình lấy cây bước 6, vậy đủ hàng hỉ 
> 
> chờ bác chủ xác nhận để chuyển khoản, mình sẽ inbox địa chỉ gởi vietel chậm, tks


Nhận gạch chú này hành trình dài còn 2 chú kia hành trình ngắn như ảnh 2 chú kia chưa có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác có bán lẻ ko, em lấy 1 cây bước 4


Cây nào nhỉ có gì zalo

----------


## Fusionvie

> Cây nào nhỉ có gì zalo


Zalo bác không thấy trả lời

----------


## Diyodira

> Cây nào nhỉ có gì zalo


Mới chuyển tiền cho bác

Số tk vcb: ...2435 thành

Bac xem inbox địa chỉ nha, gởi việtel chậm

Tks

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã nhận tiền gửi hộ địa chỉ vào tin nhắn điện thoại hoặc zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me
 đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me f 36 bước 10 tổng dài 1700 hành trình 1100
Hàng dính dầu mỡ chưa vệ sinh (vệ sinh đi là đẹp ngon) nặng quá ưu tiên hn giá 1.700.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray 35 dài khoảng 1600 và 1400 
Bi dài hàng dính dầu mỡ như hình 
Có 4 con trượt thì 1 con lỗi 1 vế ốp ngoài
Hàng nặng chỉ bán tại nhà vì không hiểu ray trượt lắm giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray chả hiểu hãng gì không đề tên
đã bán

----------


## Nam CNC

Bi sáng bóng , chất lượng tuyệt vời , 4 hàng bi bên hông rất dễ lắp ráp theo trục nào cũng ok , em nó hàng Swiss , giá quá thơm , anh em mau hốt cho trục Z đi nha.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## aiemphuong

này của schneeberger Thụy Sỹ chứ chả chơi. lắp bi cho đủ rồi lật ngửa block, đưa ray vào từ từ rùi thụt lùi tý rùi tiến lên cứ thế là zô thôi.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

Cám ơn anh em đã chỉ giáo giúp
Vít me đức còn tốt f32 bước 10 tổng dài 600 hành trình 400 như hình giá 450.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

chả biết máy tự động gì của nhật như hình giống y máy tiện côn rút quay thấy chơn chu kẹp mũi 6 ren trái .số má trước sau nặng khoảng 13 kg giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Hàng vẫn còn
đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=dobinh1961;141514]Vít me

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray nhật dài 1080
Đẹp như hình chơ chu ( đã hết mỡ )
đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ray chả hiểu hãng gì không đề tên
> Ray 20 và 25 dài 370 hành trình bỏ vú mỡ được 190 giá 1.100.000₫/2 bộ như hình
> Đã tháo ra chụp ảnh rơi vài viên bi vẫn giữ lại ai lấy về lắp hộ
> Đính kèm 56570
> 
> Đính kèm 56571
> 
> Đính kèm 56572


hàng vẫn còn

----------


## Billydragon

> Ray nhật dài 1080
> Đẹp như hình chơ chu ( đã hết mỡ )
> Giá 1.400.000₫
> Đính kèm 56690
> 
> Đính kèm 56691
> 
> Đính kèm 56692
> 
> ...


Cặp này đã bán chưa? nếu chưa tôi sẽ lấy nhé.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cặp này đã bán chưa? nếu chưa tôi sẽ lấy nhé.


Tạm gạch hết hôm nay

----------


## dobinh1961

Hàng bãi không biết của nước nào
Đường kính 150 răng lợi vẫn còn đẹp 3 lỗ vặn 3/8 còn vuông . hoạt động tốt
đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ray chả hiểu hãng gì không đề tên
> Ray 20 và 25 dài 370 hành trình bỏ vú mỡ được 190 giá đã bán
> Đã tháo ra chụp ảnh rơi vài viên bi vẫn giữ lại ai lấy về lắp hộ
> Đính kèm 56570
> 
> Đính kèm 56571
> 
> Đính kèm 56572


Giảm giá  đã bán 2 bộ ray thụy sĩ ( nam CNC xem hộ)

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray 20 dài 370 đã bán
Mâm cặp đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
ray 25 dài 370 còn 1 bộ
vít me to còn vài chiếc trang trên
cán dao tiện còn 10 cái
đầu máy chế còn 2 cái

----------


## audiophilevn

> cập nhập hàng tồn
> ray 25 dài 370 còn 1 bộ
> vít me to còn vài chiếc trang trên
> cán dao tiện còn 10 cái
> đầu máy chế còn 2 cái


Bác phản hồi zalo giúp nhé 638 cuối

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray 25 dài 370 đã bán
Tủ điện nhật 520* 250*190 nặng khoảng 17 kg .có 1 lẫy khoá hàng chưa vs lau dầu hỏa lại đẹp ngay chả biết làm gì bán bừa 780.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray 35 dài khoảng 1150 và 1020
Giá 2.200.000₫/1 bộ dài 1150 có gạch
Giá.                    Dài 1020 có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray 35 dài khoảng 1150 và 1020
Giá 2.200.000₫/1 bộ dài 1150 có gạch
Giá.                    Dài 1020 có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me
F20 bước 5
F28 bước 6
Đồng giá 280.000₫/1
Trượt ok không zơ 
Hành trình khoảng 200

----------


## Billydragon

> Ray 35 dài khoảng 1150 và 1020
> Giá 2.200.000₫/1 bộ dài 1150
> Giá.                    Dài 1020
> 6 con trượt không cánh
> 2 con trượt có cánh có ren
> Hàng nặng anh em hn đến chọn ok
> Đính kèm 57022
> 
> Đính kèm 57023
> ...


Bác để cho tôi bôn dài 1150 nhé. Mai tôi liên hệ chuyển tiền.

----------


## Billydragon

> Ray 35 dài khoảng 1150 và 1020
> Giá 2.200.000₫/1 bộ dài 1150
> Giá.                    Dài 1020
> 6 con trượt không cánh
> 2 con trượt có cánh có ren
> Hàng nặng anh em hn đến chọn ok
> Đính kèm 57022
> 
> Đính kèm 57023
> ...


Tôi lấy bộ ray 1150 nhé. Mai tôi liên hệ với bác chuyển tiền. Thanks

----------


## dobinh1961

Moto 1.5 kw chạy ngon
đã bán

----------


## Lenamhai

Đặt cặp cán dao tiện nhé 0903942689

----------


## dobinh1961

> Đặt cặp cán dao tiện nhé 0903942689


Nhận lời cán dao tiện tạm hết

----------


## dobinh1961

Còn 10 cái fan nhôm kích thước 8*8*3.8
Giá 50.000₫/1

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn t kích thước 500*120*40 nặng khoảng 11 kg
Như hình có sứt sẹo một ít không ảnh hưởng lắm 
Mặt dưới phẳng có mang cá ( tháo bàn phay) lau chùi đi là ok
Giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập ít hàng tồn
đã bán

----------


## audiophilevn

bác check zalo và confirm giúp, số dt 638 cuối

----------


## dobinh1961

> bác check zalo và confirm giúp, số dt 638 cuối


Nhận lời ray trượt mặt hàng khác vẫn còn

----------


## accanywhere

> Còn 10 cái fan nhôm kích thước 8*8*3.8
> Giá 50.000₫/1


mình đặt gạch 5 cái nhé. thông tin mih gửi qua zalo b.

----------


## dobinh1961

Cần tiền giải tán cho nhanh
Ray thk hsr 35 bi còn đẹp trượt ok dài 1020 
Giá đã bán /1 thanh 2 trượt

----------


## solero

Em lấy cây này nhé:




> Vít me đức f32 bước 10 hành trình 400 hoạt động tốt giá 350.000đ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em lấy cây này nhé:


nhận gạch cho địa chỉ gửi hàng nhé
ray trượt 35 thk và vít me f31  có gạch nốt

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bàn t kích thước 500*120*40 nặng khoảng 11 kg
> Như hình có sứt sẹo một ít không ảnh hưởng lắm 
> Mặt dưới phẳng có mang cá ( tháo bàn phay) lau chùi đi là ok
> Giá   đã bán


hạ giá bàn t còn đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

cứ rao lên đây biết đâu có anh em nào cần
buli và ba lăng nhật
buli lỗ phi 30 dây bản a . đường kính to nhất 180 .nhỏ 120 giá đã bán cái nặng khoảng 10kg
ba lăng thăng bằng cáp 3li dài 1.3m .tải như nhà sản xuất   giá 200.000đ/2 cái nặng khoảng 3 kg

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập ít hàng tồn 
bàn t nhỏ                          đã bán
fan nhôm 12v còn chục cái  8*8*3.8 giá 50.000đ/1
ba lăng nhật  100.000đ/1 cái
xem hộ ảnh trên nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Lấy về không biết sử dụng sao bực mình cắt dây moto đấu tụ cắm điện 100v và 12 thấy chạy ầm ầm mang lên đây bán cho người biết sử dụng .tất đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray trượt 25 nhật dùng ok
Dài 800 giá  bộ đã bán 
Dài 520 giá  bộ đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Nsk 2004 c2z
Dài 560 hành trình 400 giá 400.000đ đã bán
Dài 460 hành trinh 300 giá 320.000đ đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Lặt vặt bán nốt
Như hình vít me f15 bước 5 hành trình 6.5 cm bk bf 12
Vít me f10 bước 2 hàng trình 3.5 cm







Giá cả 2 là 500.000đ
Lẻ 300.000đ

----------


## dobinh1961

Đầu máy tiện nhật đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Gối đỡ vòng bi
Bk bf 12 có 3 bộ ( lỗ vòng bi 12 và 10) giá đ/1 bộ hoặc đ /3 bộ bao vận chuyển đã bán
Bk bf lắp được moto lỗ tâm 57 ( lỗ vòng bi 10 và10) giá  chưa vc đã bán
Bk bf to nhất .tâm moto 103. lỗ vòng bi 20 và 20
Giá đ chưa vc đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me nhật
F20 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 160 giá 200.000đ
F32 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 160 giá 250.000đ

----------


## dobinh1961

Chống tâm chết nặng 8 kg hành trình khoảng 40 giá 450.000đ
Tay quay 150.000đ/2 cái 
Tròn sắt bọc nhựa f160 lỗ 16 ( 1 đen 1 nâu )
Tay dài lỗ 20 có ốc hãm.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cho em lấy cái đồ chống tâm nha .

----------


## vhgreen

bác để em 1 con ba lăng thăng bằng nha bác.

----------


## dobinh1961

> cho em lấy cái đồ chống tâm nha .


nhận lời cho địa chỉ nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> bác để em 1 con ba lăng thăng bằng nha bác.


ok nhé thẻ cào cũng được

----------


## vhgreen

> ok nhé thẻ cào cũng được


ok bác. mà bác dùng mạng nào em còn nhắn qua luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

địa chỉ của em là 134 Vĩnh Hội , phường 4 , Q4 , TP HCM. Nguyễn Hoàng Nam.

----------


## dobinh1961

> ok bác. mà bác dùng mạng nào em còn nhắn qua luôn.


vinaphon 0943755199

----------


## vhgreen

> vinaphon 0943755199


ok bác. em nt mã qua cho bác nạp nhé.
địa chỉ gửi hàng qua em là 149/9/22 . phòng 2 lầu 2. đường luỹ bán bích, tân phú, hcm

----------


## dobinh1961

> ok bác. em nt mã qua cho bác nạp nhé.
> địa chỉ gửi hàng qua em là 149/9/22 . phòng 2 lầu 2. đường luỹ bán bích, tân phú, hcm


đã nhận tiền ok

----------


## vhgreen

> đã nhận tiền ok


em cập nhật lại cái địa chỉ em bấm thiếu. 
lê vĩnh hảo. ĐC:149/29/22 luỹ bán bích, phường tân thới hoà, quận tân phú

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngại quá , em đã nhận hàng mà vẫn chưa chuyển cho anh ... 

Em xem lại mục tài khoản của anh thấy đủ hết chỉ thiếu cái tên chủ tài khoản... Nhắn cho em nhé , em nói sếp em chuyển cho anh liền , cùng hệ thống chuyển mọi lúc mọi nơi , anh thông cảm nha.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ngại quá , em đã nhận hàng mà vẫn chưa chuyển cho anh ... 
> 
> Em xem lại mục tài khoản của anh thấy đủ hết chỉ thiếu cái tên chủ tài khoản... Nhắn cho em nhé , em nói sếp em chuyển cho anh liền , cùng hệ thống chuyển mọi lúc mọi nơi , anh thông cảm nha.


Đã gửi tin nhắn

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me nsk f36 bước 10 tổng dài 1700 hành trình khoảng 1100 dính dầu mỡ lau đi chắc ok hoạt động tốt giá 1.500.000đ ( nặng 20 kg)

----------


## vhgreen

cái của em vẫn chưa thấy tăm hơi đâu bác ơi  :Frown:

----------


## trongnghia091

> Còn 10 cái fan nhôm kích thước 8*8*3.8
> Giá 50.000₫/1
> Đính kèm 57116
> 
> Đính kèm 57117


cái này còn không anh nếu còn mình lấy 5 cái nha

----------


## dobinh1961

> cái của em vẫn chưa thấy tăm hơi đâu bác ơi


Gửi từ thứ 2 sao chưa nhận à chờ chụp lại vận đơn nhé

----------


## vhgreen

> Gửi từ thứ 2 sao chưa nhận à chờ chụp lại vận đơn nhé


không thấy ai gọi điện hay thông báo gì hết bác ơi @@
thằng viettel nằm ngay đầu hẽm nhà e mà @@

----------


## audiophilevn

> không thấy ai gọi điện hay thông báo gì hết bác ơi @@
> thằng viettel nằm ngay đầu hẽm nhà e mà @@


thường e mua hàng bác Bình khoảng 1 tuần mới nhận, đi hàng chậm mà

----------


## vhgreen

> thường e mua hàng bác Bình khoảng 1 tuần mới nhận, đi hàng chậm mà


tại e thấy 1 tuần rồi mà chưa tới nên e mới hỏi thôi bác.

----------


## dobinh1961

Ảnh vận đơn không hiểu sao chậm vậy

----------


## dobinh1961

đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Vòng bi nhật đã bán
Tháo máy được ít vòng bi không biết có ai mua không cứ rao lên
Về vệ sinh bơm mỡ chắc ok
Tính từ trên xuống
2 viên to nhất giá đã bán7210B
4 viên hàng thứ 2 lõi vàng đ bán  7006A.  7305B
Hàng cuối đã bán .  2556A 7205

----------


## dobinh1961

> Lau chùi mất hơn 1h ra thế này
> Nsk f 36 bước 10 tổng dài 1700 hành trình gần 1100 . nặng 20 kg hoạt động ok giá 1.500.000đ
> Đính kèm 60319
> 
> Đính kèm 60320
> 
> Đính kèm 60321
> 
> Đính kèm 60322
> ...


Cần tiền hạ giá đã bán
Bãi phá 20.000đ /1 kg lấy gì thì lấy

----------


## Duccdt06

Có cái ụ nào giống cái này ko bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có cái ụ nào giống cái này ko bác


Không giống rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Chế máy tiện cơ
Tháo nguyên bộ chống tâm + bàn xe dao + ốp băng vít me thanh zăng máy của mỹ hay anh gì đó nặng khoảng 80 kg  đã bán

----------


## audiophilevn

nhìn thì muốn hốt nhưng hết $ rồi

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

Đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Đầu máy phay như hình nặng khoảng 12 kg 
Kích thước khoản 300*200*80
3 trục có 1 quay chơn chu lỗ kẹp dao f24 
2 trục không quay
Giá 1.500.000đ
Bk bf 15 đủ đồ giá 350.000đ/1 bộ ( mua 2 bộ trở lên zalo giá rẻ) 
Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 .đường kính 40 dài 64 giá 120.000đ/1 ( mua từ 2 trở lên zalo giá rẻ)

----------


## elenercom

Hàng đẹp.
Mua cái gối được thêm cái nơ hồng kakaka

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập tý
Bk bf 15 còn 
Đầu máy phay còn
Khớp nối 12*16 còn 
Mũi khoan côn số 1 và 2 của đức đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> Đầu máy phay như hình nặng khoảng 12 kg 
> Kích thước khoản 300*200*80
> 3 trục có 1 quay chơn chu lỗ kẹp dao f24 
> 2 trục không quay
> Giá 1.500.000đ
> Bk bf 15 đủ đồ giá 350.000đ/1 bộ ( mua 2 bộ trở lên zalo giá rẻ) 
> Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 .đường kính 40 dài 64 giá 120.000đ/1 ( mua từ 2 trở lên zalo giá rẻ)


Vẫn còn nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Bk bf 15 còn
Khớp nối 12*16 còn
Đầu máy phay còn
Đồng hồ đẹp như hình ( còn mới) 
Cơ 250.000đ/1
Điện tử 700.000đ
Hoạt động ok
falo để ép giá

----------


## dobinh1961

Kìm nga chưa sử dụng chắc nhiều chức năng 
Nặng khoảng 0.5 kg/1
Giá 100.000đ/3 cái (3 chiếc)
Zalo để ép giá

----------


## dobinh1961

Vòng bi nga chưa sử dụng 
Lỗ 20 rộng 47 dầy 12
Giá 120.000đ/1 hộp (10 vòng)có số lượng
Zalo ép giá

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập tý
Giảm sâu 
Đầu phay 1.200.000đ (bài trên)
Bkbf 15 lấy vài bộ giảm sâu zalo
Kìm liên xô 100.000đ/3cái
Vòng bi 120.000đ/1 hộp 10 chiếc
Đồng hồ cơ còn 2
Zalo để ép giá

----------


## Nam CNC

BK , BF 15 hãng nào anh ? còn bao nhiêu bộ ? giá tốt ra sao anh , mật thư em 1 phát em lấy

----------


## dobinh1961

> BK , BF 15 hãng nào anh ? còn bao nhiêu bộ ? giá tốt ra sao anh , mật thư em 1 phát em lấy


Thk f20 hàn quốc

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## dobinh1961

Khớp nối lỗ 12*16
Giá 150.000đ/2 cái 
Zalo để ép giá

----------


## dobinh1961

Mỡ nhật chưa sd nặng 0.4 kg
Giá 100.000đ tặng kìm nga mới hoặc chia hơi hàn quốc đã qua sử dụng

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Mỡ nhật chưa sd nặng 0.4 kg
> Giá 100.000đ tặng kìm nga mới hoặc chia hơi hàn quốc đã qua sử dụng  
> Đính kèm 61889
> 
> Đính kèm 61889
> 
> Đính kèm 61890


Em lấy 3 kềm Nga nha ( ĐT 0913101701 Tân , nhắn TK em chuyển tiền )

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em lấy 3 kềm Nga nha ( ĐT 0913101701 Tân , nhắn TK em chuyển tiền )


Đã nhắn zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

Chả dùng đến mua 400k 
Bán 250k ( kẹp mũi 3 li đổ lại)

----------


## dangkhoi

e gạch nhé như nhắn tin qua Zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

Ok nhận lời

----------


## 01632162172

> Chả dùng đến mua 400k 
> Bán 250k ( kẹp mũi 3 li đổ lại)


Cái này bị gạch roài hả bác?. còn pm e nhé.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cái này bị gạch roài hả bác?. còn pm e nhé.


Cám ơn đã quan tâm hàng đã lên đường

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me đồng giá 100.000đ/1
2 cây f 20 bước 10 hành trình 170
1 cây f36 bước 5 hành trình cũng vậy
Kìm liên xô 100.000đ/3chiếc bài trên
Mỡ nhật 100.000 đ/1sâu tặng kìm 
Xem hộ bài trên

----------


## Diyodira

> Vít me đồng giá 100.000đ/1
> 2 cây f 20 bước 10 hành trình 170
> 1 cây f36 bước 5 hành trình cũng vậy
> Kìm liên xô 100.000đ/3chiếc bài trên
> Mỡ nhật 100.000 đ/1sâu tặng kìm 
> Xem hộ bài trên


Gach cây phi 36 nhé a, tks

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gach cây phi 36 nhé a, tks


Nhận gạch ok

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn từ nặng khoảng 30 kg
Đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập hàng tồn
Vít me thk Hàn Quốc f20 bước 10 dài hơn 300 hành trình 170 giá 100.000đ/1 ( có vài chiếc)
Mỡ nhật 0.4 kg  giá 100.000đ/1 ( tặng kìm hay chia hơi ảnh trên) có hơn chục sâu
Vòng bi liên xô lỗ 20 rộng 47 dầy 12 giá 120.000đ/1 hộp 10 vòng ảnh trên có hơn chục hộp 
Đồng hồ so nhật đẹp như mới giá 250.000đ

----------


## dobinh1961

Mâm quay như hình nặng khoảng 20 kg 
Mặt bích f16
giá 2triệu 
Zalo để ép giá

----------


## dobinh1961

Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 .đường kính 40 dài 64 giá 250.000đ/4chú ( chật nhà quá)

----------


## dobinh1961

Mâm cặp 4 chấu d 250 không định tâm 
Hoạt động tốt
Đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

hàng nhật đã sử dụng còn đẹp
Rơi mất đầu bi đã có con ốc mài nhọn đầu dùng tạm
Giá 150.000đ/1

----------


## Mới CNC

Cháu chạch 1 con nhé chú Bình.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cháu chạch 1 con nhé chú Bình.


Nhận gạch 
Còn ít mũi taro 5 và 6 hàng lướt đẹp 
6 của đức thẳng
5.  Nhật xoắn
40.000đ/2 gồm 1 đức + 1 nhật 
Không bán rời m5 nhật

----------


## Diyodira

> Nhận gạch 
> Còn ít mũi taro 5 và 6 hàng lướt đẹp 
> 6 của đức thẳng
> 5.  Nhật xoắn
> 40.000đ/2 gồm 1 đức + 1 nhật 
> Không bán rời m5 nhât


Gach hết nha a

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gach hết nha a


Nhận lời nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Mâm cặp d400 không định tâm nặng khoảng hơn 40 kg hoạt động ok giá đã bán
Chống tâm nặng khoảng 55 kg côn số 4 ( nòng rất dầy chính ra phải là côn số 5 ) hoạt động tốt nhẹ nhàng giá 1.700.000đ
Zalo 


Cm

----------


## dobinh1961

Thước kẹp và đồng hồ so nhật đã sử dụng 
Còn vài cái bán nốt
Thước 200 không có lắp pin mặt đồng hồ vết xước nhỏ còn dùng ok giá đã bán
Đồng hồ so không có bi đã có con ốc mài đi dùng ok giá 150.000đ/1







Đô

----------


## dobinh1961

> Thước kẹp và đồng hồ so nhật đã sử dụng 
> Còn vài cái bán nốt
> Thước 200 không có lắp pin mặt đồng hồ vết xước nhỏ còn dùng ok giá 850.000đ
> Đồng hồ so không có bi đã có con ốc mài đi dùng ok giá 150.000đ/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thước cặp 200 có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

Đôn hay ghế hàng bãi chất liệu gang phẳng trên dưới 
Đáy 200*160 .lóc 200*120 cao 200 .nặng 10 kg
Hơi bẩn tý về lau dầu là đẹp 
Giá 600.000đ/2 cái 
Lẻ 350.000đ/1

----------


## dobinh1961

Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 rộng 40 dài 64 giá 60.000đ/1
Bk bf 15 giá 300.000đ/1 bộ

----------


## audiophilevn

> Dọn kho bán Servo Panasonic MSMD082P1U  0,75kw, 380
> BFV00152DK	Biến tần Nais 1,5 kw 1 phase 220Vac
> BFV0042DK	Biến tần Nais 0.4 kw 1 phase 220Vac
> BFV0074           Biến tần Nais 0.75Kw 3 phase 380Vac
> Vong bi SKF       C2238/C4
> Chổi than          Morgan EG236S
> Cảm biến quang, cam,r biến tiệm cận, cảm biến màu, relay panasonic
> Hàng mới 100% nguyên hộp , nhập dư dự án, giá thanh lý rẻ như cho
> Cụ nào cần call : 0985523666Đính kèm 62800


sao tự dưng nhảy vào nhà người khác mà bán hàng vậy bác?

----------


## trungga

It ra cũng phải xin phép chủ nhà chứ nhỉ

----------


## Mới CNC

Cũng thấy bức xúc.

----------


## BLCNC

Tại ổng này lính mới, chưa biết, Chỉ bảo ổng để ổng ko tái là được roài.

----------

Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

----------


## dobinh1961

Con trượt thk chưa sd đã tháo 1 để chụp
Giá đã bán
Mua lẻ zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

> Con trượt thk chưa sd đã tháo 1 để chụp
> Giá 1.600.000đ/10
> Mua lẻ zalo


chỉ còn 6 chú thôi

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập tý hàng tồn và hàng mới
khớp nối lỗ 12*16 còn hơn 10 
vít me thk f20 còn  hơn 10 
bk bf 15
mỡ nhật còn  hơn 10 
đôn hay ghế còn 2
con trượt  thk 25 còn 4
    ẢNH TRÊN NHÉ
bàn t trên máy phay dưới có mang cá nhưng đặt vẫn phẳng đáy
đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Đầu máy phay như hình đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me thk đã bán

----------


## Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

> sao tự dưng nhảy vào nhà người khác mà bán hàng vậy bác?


Sorry bác ! em mem mới nên ko biết quy định ! các bác bỏ qua cho ! xin cảm ơn

----------


## Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

> Tại ổng này lính mới, chưa biết, Chỉ bảo ổng để ổng ko tái là được roài.


Cảm ơn bác đã đỡ lời !
Nhà cháu ko phải dân chuyên nghiệp, chỉ là dọn kho nên ,muốn đăng bán.
lại là mem mới loay hoay chẳng biết làm thế nào để khởi tạo chủ đề mới để đăng
Xin các bác bỏ quá cho sự vô phép này !
Xin cảm ơn

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập tý hàng tồn và hàng mới
khớp nối lỗ 12*16 còn hơn 10( mua 10 tặng 1 )
bk bf 15 đã về 
mỡ nhật còn hơn 10 
đôn hay ghế còn 2
con trượt thk 25 còn 6
ẢNH TRÊN NHÉ


Vít me thk như hình  f 20 bước 10 bỏ nhựa hành trình được 16 .bk bf 15 có tấm thép kê cao bk bf cả ốc 
Giá 450.000đ/1 ( số lượng 10)

----------


## dobinh1961

Ke thét dầy 10
Mặt đáy 195*125
Thành đứng 85*430
Giá 350.000đ/2 cái nặng tầm 16kg



zalo

----------


## hieunguyenkham

em gạch 5 cái khớp nối nha bác. 
để em đo lại mấy cây visme rồi em báo

----------


## dobinh1961

> em gạch 5 cái khớp nối nha bác. 
> để em đo lại mấy cây visme rồi em báo


Ok nhận lời buồn việt nam thua trận anh em vào zalo trả giá những mặt hàng còn 90/100 giá nào cũng bán nhất là (bkbf 15)

----------


## dobinh1961

Xin lỗi anh em mua trước hôm nay siêu giảm giá bk bf 15 đủ đồ và khớp nối lỗ 12*16 
Cần tiền gấp vào tk phá giá
Bkbf 15+ khớp nối 12*16 
Giá 250.000đ/1 bộ ( 30 bộ)
Ảnh trên nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Xin lỗi anh em mua trước hôm nay siêu giảm giá bk bf 15 đủ đồ và khớp nối lỗ 12*16 
> Cần tiền gấp vào tk phá giá
> Bkbf 15+ khớp nối 12*16 
> Giá 250.000đ/1 bộ ( 30 bộ)
> Ảnh trên nhé


Hàng vẫn còn số lượng

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hàng vẫn còn số lượng


Còn 6 con trượt thk cần tiền gấp vào tk phá giá đã bán. Chưa sử dụng đã tháo vài con ra chụp ảnh

----------


## winstarvn

để em 1 bộ bk bf 15 nha bác, nhắn zalo em stk vcb em chuyển tiền, zalo em 0898 449 342

----------


## dobinh1961

> để em 1 bộ bk bf 15 nha bác, nhắn zalo em stk vcb em chuyển tiền, zalo em 0898 449 342


Nhận gạch 
Giảm giá tiếpđã bán trượt thk 25( cần tiền)

----------


## Ga con

E lấy 6 con trượt đó nhé anh Bình
Nhắn e số tk e chuyển, hehe.

Thanks

----------


## dobinh1961

> E lấy 6 con trượt đó nhé anh Bình
> Nhắn e số tk e chuyển, hehe.
> 
> Thanks


Nhận gạch nhé

----------

Ga con

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hàng vẫn còn số lượng


Bkbf 15 + khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 250.000đ

Còn ít hàng xy siêu mini chẳng biết làm gì lôi ra bán .xy mini hành trình tí ti chắc được hơn 1 cm 
Cái này để trên bàn làm việc rỗi vặn ra vặn vào ok
Giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hàng vẫn còn số lượng


Bkbf 15 . 200.000đ/1 bộ
Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 . 50.000đ/1
Ke thép 12 li lại về anh em cần chế cháo báo nhé

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Bkbf 15 . 200.000đ/1 bộ
> Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 . 50.000đ/1
> Ke thép 12 li lại về anh em cần chế cháo báo nhé


Ke thép giá sao ạ

----------


## doanthienthinh

XY mini cho em lấy 2 bộ nhe anh (Thinh 09075155 sáu chín)

----------


## dobinh1961

> XY mini cho em lấy 2 bộ nhe anh (Thinh 09075155 sáu chín)


Chờ nhé kiểm tra lại có bạn lấy 10 bộ rồi chắc còn vài bộ ( để xem )

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ke thép giá sao ạ


Ke thép có 2 loại chất lượng giống nhau chỉ thêm đồ 
Loại 350.000đ/2 chiếc
Và loại 420.000đ/2 chiếc ( có đế bắt moto và kê cao bkbf

----------


## dobinh1961

> XY mini cho em lấy 2 bộ nhe anh (Thinh 09075155 sáu chín)


Còn 2 nhé có gì zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hàng vẫn còn số lượng


Bkbf 15 giá 200.000đ/1 bộ
Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 50.000đ
Ê tô hay gì đây kích thước khoảng vuông 70 dài 270 toàn sắt nặng 3 kg 
Vặn ra thì cùng ra vào thì cùng vào hành trình 90
Trong vít me chắc f 10 răng mịn chạy 2 ray bản to 4 con trượt tâm lỗ bắt moto 32
Giá đã bán ( sắt đáy rỉ nhẹ .ray vít me đẹp )

----------


## sonnc1990

Cháu lấy một bộ giống cái ê tô gì kia nhé. Sáng mai cháu qua chú

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cháu lấy một bộ giống cái ê tô gì kia nhé. Sáng mai cháu qua chú


Nhận gạch 
Bkbf 15 vẫn còn nhiều 
Khớp nối còn ít 
Có bộ ray thk dài 1800 bản rộng 40 cao 30 nặng hơn 40 kg giá 70.000đ/1 kg ( hàng chưa vs dính dầu mỡ nhé trượt ok ) ưu tiên anh em hn vì nặng 
dài quá

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập ít hàng tồn 
Có đôi điều .nói anh em mua đồ trên diễn đàn không phải ai cũng có tài khoản mỗi lần ra ngân hàng ck nó là 1 cực hình ( chờ đợi lâu .đường xa .quá mất thời gian ....) anh em mua đã xác định mua hàng chỉ cần nhắn. gạch .....xẽ ship cod  ( phí thu tiền hộ từ 16.5 k đến 22 k ) 
Bkbf 15 giá 200.000đ/1 bộ
Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 50.000đ/1
Mỡ nhật 10
80.000đ/1 sâu 
Ê tô hay gì đó còn 1
Ray thk 70.000đ/1 kg
Vòng bi . kìm....
Ke thép còn nhiều 175.000đ/1
Kê cao bkbf và ốc
Mặt bích lắp moto.....
Zalo. Để thỏa thuận trả giá
Ảnh trên nhé

----------


## ktshung

Mình lấy 5 bộ bkbf nhé, mai chuyển tiền cho bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mình lấy 5 bộ bkbf nhé, mai chuyển tiền cho bác


Nhận lời hàng vẫn còn nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập hàng tồn
Bkbf 15  = 200k/1 bộ ( hơn 10 bộ)
khớp nối lỗ 12*16 = 50k /1 ( hơn chục cái)
Bk ek 12 = 250k ( ek chỉ có 1 long đen căn ) còn tất cả đủ
Dao tiện tháo máy tự động nhật lưỡi có hợp kim ( dính dầu lau đi là đẹp) 
Bé cán 8 có trái phải .to dao 12 cán phải
Giá 100k /2 ( cán dao nhỏ trái phải)
To 150k /2  ( cán phải)
Lưu ý cán dao này khó lắp máy cơ
Zalo để thỏa thuận giá

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập hàng tồn
> Bkbf 15  = 200k/1 bộ ( hơn 10 bộ)
> khớp nối lỗ 12*16 = 50k /1 ( hơn chục cái)
> Bk ek 12 = 250k ( ek chỉ có 1 long đen căn ) còn tất cả đủ
> Dao tiện tháo máy tự động nhật lưỡi có hợp kim ( dính dầu lau đi là đẹp) 
> Bé cán 8 có trái phải .to dao 12 cán phải
> Giá 100k /2 ( cán dao nhỏ trái phải)
> To 150k /2  ( cán phải)
> Lưu ý cán dao này khó lắp máy cơ
> Zalo để thỏa thuận giá


Cán dao tiện to có gạch 
Trục z gần đủ vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 .bkbf 15 . toàn sắt thép dầy 12 như hình giá 480k /1 bộ  ( có hơn chục bộ )
Tháo bán ke thừa ít đồ không biết có dùng được không cứ giao lên biết đâu có anh em cần 
Kê cao bkbf thép dầy giá 50k/1bộ 2 cái ( không ốc mua cùng bkbf 15 có ốc )
Bắt bắt moto tâm lỗ bắt moto 50 thép dầy 50k /2 cái đã có ốc như hình



Zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cán dao tiện to có gạch 
> Trục z gần đủ vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 .bkbf 15 . toàn sắt thép dầy 12 như hình giá 480k /1 bộ  ( có hơn chục bộ )
> Tháo bán ke thừa ít đồ không biết có dùng được không cứ giao lên biết đâu có anh em cần 
> Kê cao bkbf thép dầy giá 50k/1bộ 2 cái ( không ốc mua cùng bkbf 15 có ốc )
> Bắt bắt moto tâm lỗ bắt moto 50 thép dầy 50k /2 cái đã có ốc như hình
> 
> 
> 
> Zalo


Đồng hồ nhật đã sử dụng còn ok .mất viên bi dưới đã có con ốc hoạt động tốt
Giá 150k/1
Con trượt thk ssr 15 gần như chưa sd
Giá 200k /cả 3

----------


## dobinh1961

> Đồng hồ nhật đã sử dụng còn ok .mất viên bi dưới đã có con ốc hoạt động tốt
> Giá 150k/1
> Con trượt thk ssr 15 gần như chưa sd
> Giá 200k /cả 3


Con trượt có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cán dao tiện to có gạch 
> Trục z gần đủ vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 .bkbf 15 . toàn sắt thép dầy 12 như hình giá 480k /1 bộ  ( có hơn chục bộ )
> Tháo bán ke thừa ít đồ không biết có dùng được không cứ giao lên biết đâu có anh em cần 
> Kê cao bkbf thép dầy giá 50k/1bộ 2 cái ( không ốc mua cùng bkbf 15 có ốc )
> Bắt bắt moto tâm lỗ bắt moto 50 thép dầy 50k /2 cái đã có ốc như hình
> 
> 
> 
> Zalo


Tháo bãi được tí đồ chưa vs ( thứ 4 có hàng về )
Bàn t bằng sắt kích thước 350*250*30 giá 650k/1
Chống tâm côn số 2 giá 1.100k
Tay quay to nặng giá 230k /1

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn t có gạch

----------


## Fusionvie

Bàn T nếu còn cho em gạch 1 chiếc nhé bác Bình

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bàn T nếu còn cho em gạch 1 chiếc nhé bác Bình


Bàn t có gạch cả 2 chờ gạch ....
Cập nhập tí 
Bkbf 15 giá 200k /1 bộ 
Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 50k/1
Đồng hồ so 150k /1
Dao tiện và cán nhỏ 100k/2 chiếc 
Vít me .kê cao bkbf 15
Ke thép ......
Hàng có số lượng 
     XEM Hộ ảnh trên nhé
Zalo để thỏa thuận

----------


## dobinh1961

Mượn diễn đàn tý bàn t tạm gạch
Bkbf 15  200k /1bộ
Khớp nối .....còn nhiều ảnh trên nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Chào mừng lên thợ bậc 7giảm giá vài mặt  hàng này 
Zalo để .....
Vít me thk f20 bước 10 dài hơn 300 hành trình 160 có cả bkbf 15 
Hàng ngon không zơ lắc
Giá 250k/1
Còn nhiều thứ khác zalo nhé

----------


## dangkhoi

chúc mừng bác nhé có combo làm trục z ok luôn

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

> chúc mừng bác nhé có combo làm trục z ok luôn


Cám ơn bạn đã ghé thăm

Anh em lưu ý 250k /1 bộ gồm có vít me và bkbf không có hộp số khớp nối và tấm thép bắt nhé ( mua 10 có khi còn tặng gì đó zalo)

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Tiếc quá, em mua sớm quá giá gấp đôi giá bác.hic

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

> Tiếc quá, em mua sớm quá giá gấp đôi giá bác.hic


Hôm nay lên thợ bậc 7 anh em mua 10 tặng 1
Vít me + bkbf 15 giá 250.000đ/1( mua 10 được 11)
Bkbf 15 giá 200.000đ/1( mua 10 được 11)

----------


## dobinh1961

Hộp nhôm kích thước 40*40 dài 310 trong đó có 1 vít me .1 ray .1 trượt hành trình chắc hơn 100 giống nhau chụp hình lóe sáng hơi khác
Giá cả 2 là 500k

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hộp nhôm kích thước 40*40 dài 310 trong đó có 1 vít me .1 ray .1 trượt hành trình chắc hơn 100 giống nhau chụp hình lóe sáng hơi khác
> Giá cả 2 là 500k


Có gạch rồi

----------


## ktshung

Bể gạch em lấy nghe

----------


## Mới CNC

Ác quá nhanh quá.

----------


## sonnc1990

> Ác quá nhanh quá.


Phải nhanh chứ bác. Cứ gọi là như điện

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bể gạch em lấy nghe


Rất nhiều chưa có thời gian soạn ra ( nghề tay trái mà làm vui là chính )

----------


## kzam

> Rất nhiều chưa có thời gian soạn ra ( nghề tay trái mà làm vui là chính )


Chúc mừng bác được lên thợ bậc 7. Em vừa mừng mừng, tủi tủi. Chỉ vào chậm vài phút mà mất gạch, lần tới bác làm cho anh em một vố thật bự đỡ tiếc nuối nha bác. Kaka

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## elenercom

Chúc mừng anh Bình lên thợ ( phá máy) bậc 7. kakaka

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## Mới CNC

Mình mãi bậc 6 vậy sao trời?

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hôm nay lên thợ bậc 7 anh em mua 10 tặng 1
> Vít me + bkbf 15 giá 250.000đ/1( mua 10 được 11)
> Bkbf 15 giá 200.000đ/1( mua 10 được 11)


Ảnh trên nhé 
Zalo để....
Khớp nối lỗ âm 15*19 rộng 55 cao 76 giá 100k/1
Khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá vẫn vậy 50 k/1

----------


## anhcos

Chắc tại bác ít có sự việc lien quan đến cảm ơn.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## Mới CNC

> Chắc tại bác ít có sự việc lien quan đến cảm ơn.


Đùa cho zui thôi cụ. Chứ quan trọng là được giao lưu học hỏi vs các bác trên DĐ.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhật và thêm hàng mới 
bóc tách hàng anh em mua gì bán lấy

Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng tầm 15 kg (có số lượng)
  vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 100k (mua 4 tặng 1)
  bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ ( mua 10 tặng 1)
  khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 50k
 khớp nối lỗ âm 15*19 giá 100k (to nặng gấp 3 lần 12*16)
 đồng hồ so không có bi dưới có con ốc dùng ok giá 150k/1
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k ( mua 10 tặng 1)
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ chưa ốc 
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc xem ảnh hộ
hộp số ....và linh tinh 
ảnh giá trên nhé 
Zalo để ......
Hộp nhôm đều chạy 1 ray giữa và vít me 
Tính từ dưới lên hộp đen
Kích thước 40*40*310 vít me f12 bước b10 hành trình 140  trục thò khoảng 8 li giá 250k (không có tấm che bụi)
Số 2 vuông 50 dài 230 có buli vít me f12 bước 10 hành trình 60 giá 250k
Số 3 và 4 giống nhau chỉ khác nhau có che bụi và chỗ bắt moto kích thước 70*70*270  .trục thò10 .vít me khoảng 15 bước 5 hành trình 60 bỏ giảm chấn chắc được không 90
Giá bán cả 2 là đã bán

----------


## kzam

Mấy quả 1 ray này có ôm được quả spindle Chị na 4kg không bác?

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mấy quả 1 ray này có ôm được quả spindle Chị na 4kg không bác?


Khó trả lời quá 2 quả to thừa sức nhôm dầy vít me to

----------

kzam

----------


## dobinh1961

Hộp nhôm vuông 50*50 dài 280 chạy 1 vít me f12 bước 10 và 1 ray bản to như hình giá  cả 2 đã bán
Zalo

----------


## ktshung

> Hộp nhôm vuông 50*50 dài 280 chạy 1 vít me f12 bước 10 và 1 ray bản to như hình giá 600k cả 2
> Zalo


Em lấy nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em lấy nhé


Ok nhận lời lấy 550k có gì zalo hàng trượt ngon sáng đẹp 
Tiếp tục sự nghiệp 
Hộp nhôm kích thước 65*45*dài 400 ( chưa tính trượt) hành trình 200 .chạy vít me f 12 bước 10 
ray trượt mỏng bản 42
Giá 1.200k /cả 2 ( lẻ 700k)

----------


## dobinh1961

Xy mini như hình đã bán 
Bé  đã bán k

----------


## pvkhai

> Khó trả lời quá 2 quả to thừa sức nhôm dầy vít me to


2 bộ này còn không bác, nếu còn tôi gạch nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> 2 bộ này còn không bác, nếu còn tôi gạch nhé


Vẫn còn nhé nhận lời bận quá ít lên trang

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhật hàng tồn và GẢM GIÁ

bóc tách hàng anh em mua gì bán lấy

Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng tầm 15 kg (có số lượng)
vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ ( mua 10 tặng 1)

khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 50k
khớp nối lỗ âm 15*19 giá 80k (to nặng gấp 3 lần 12*16)
đồng hồ so không có bi dưới có con ốc dùng ok giá 130k/1
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k ( mua 10 tặng 1)
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ chưa ốc 
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc xem ảnh hộ
hộp số ....và linh tinh 
ảnh giá trên nhé 
Zalo để ......
Hộp nhôm đều chạy 1 ray giữa và vít me 
Tính từ dưới lên hộp đen
Kích thước 40*40*310 vít me f12 bước b10 hành trình 140 trục thò khoảng 8 li giá 230k (không có tấm che bụi)
Số 2 vuông 50 dài 230 có buli vít me f12 bước 10 hành trình 60 giá 230k
Hộp nhôm kích thước 65*45*dài 400 ( chưa tính trượt) hành trình 200 .chạy vít me f 12 bước 10 
ray trượt mỏng bản 42
Giá 1.160k /cả 2 ( lẻ 700k) 

zalo để.............

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhật hàng tồn và GẢM GIÁ
> 
> bóc tách hàng anh em mua gì bán lấy
> 
> Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng tầm 15 kg (có số lượng)
> vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
> bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ ( mua 10 tặng 1)
> 
> khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 50k
> ...


Cập nhập và thêm hàng
Hộp nhôm kích thước vuông 50*50 dài 270 vít me f 12 bước 10 hành trình gần 120
Giá đã bán cái ( trước bán 600k/2 cái có buli)
Đính kèm 63872

[ATTACH=CONFIG]

----------


## dobinh1961

Hàng cũ bkbf 15+ vít me + khớp nối +hộp số...... 
ảnh trên nhé
Thước đo chiều cao sử dụng sao vậy anh em chỉ giúp 
Đồng hồ nhật cũ đế từ mất núm soay dùng kìm vặn ok đồng hồ mặt kính mờ định tháo vứt kính cho rõ còn dùng ok 
Giá 400k

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập hàng còn và giảm giá 
Bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ ( có vài trục bộ)
Vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k/2 chiếc
Gộp vít me + bkbf giá 250k/1 bộ có vài chục bộ
Khớp nối lỗ âm 15*19 giá 80k có gần 10 chiếc
Hộp trượt nhôm hành trình 200 giá 1triệu /2 chiếc
Hộp số + kê cao bkbf + ke thép..... 
      ẢNh trên nhé
Zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập hàng còn và giảm giá 
> Bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ ( có vài trục bộ)
> Vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k/2 chiếc
> Gộp vít me + bkbf giá 250k/1 bộ có vài chục bộ
> Khớp nối lỗ âm 15*19 giá 80k có gần 10 chiếc
> Hộp trượt nhôm hành trình 200 giá 1triệu /2 chiếc
> Hộp số + kê cao bkbf + ke thép..... 
>       ẢNh trên nhé
> Zalo


Đế từ như hình dùng ok giá 200k hàng tq
Dây điện bọc cao su mềm dẻo 



dài khoảng 15m giá 200k có gạch

----------


## dangkhoi

gạch đế từ như trao đổi qua zalo anhlongpy nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> gạch đế từ như trao đổi qua zalo anhlongpy nhé


Đã nhận lời

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập hàng còn và giảm giá 
> Bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ ( có vài trục bộ)
> Vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k/2 chiếc
> Gộp vít me + bkbf giá 250k/1 bộ có vài chục bộ
> Khớp nối lỗ âm 15*19 giá 80k có gần 10 chiếc
> Hộp trượt nhôm hành trình 200 giá 1triệu /2 chiếc
> Hộp số + kê cao bkbf + ke thép..... 
>       ẢNh trên nhé
> Zalo


Đã bán đồng hồ so

----------


## dobinh1961

Có gạch đồng hồ so bên phải

----------


## viet tran

> Có gạch đồng hồ so bên phải


Chính em.hi

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập hàng còn và giảm giá 
> Bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ ( có vài trục bộ)
> Vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k/2 chiếc
> Gộp vít me + bkbf giá 250k/1 bộ có vài chục bộ
> Khớp nối lỗ âm 15*19 giá 80k có gần 10 chiếc
> Hộp trượt nhôm hành trình 200 giá 1triệu /2 chiếc
> Hộp số + kê cao bkbf + ke thép..... 
>       ẢNh trên nhé
> Zalo


Hàng thêm bãi nhật gạch nhà 300
Thước đo chiều cao 300 giá 900k
Đo tốc độ nứt mặt kính 500k
Đo lỗ gì đó không có mặt kính  350k

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hàng thêm bãi nhật gạch nhà 300
> Thước đo chiều cao 300 giá 900k
> Đo tốc độ nứt mặt kính 500k
> Đo lỗ gì đó không có mặt kính  350k


Đại hạ giá
Kìm nga tiệp dài 250 nặng gần 0.5 kg chưa sử dụng giá 100k /4 chiếc ( có vài chục cái)
Vòng bi nga mới chưa sử dụng tháo ra được giá 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng kích lỗ 20 ngoài 47 dầy 12 ( có vài chục hộp) 
Mỡ nhật đã hết

----------


## Trần minh

> Đại hạ giá
> Kìm nga tiệp dài 250 nặng gần 0.5 kg chưa sử dụng giá 100k /4 chiếc ( có vài chục cái)
> Vòng bi nga mới chưa sử dụng tháo ra được giá 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng kích lỗ 20 ngoài 47 dầy 12 ( có vài chục hộp) 
> Mỡ nhật đã hết


e gạch cái đồng hồ đo lỗ nhá ..e gọi trực tiếp cho bác rùi đấy..đuôi số 991 í,,,

----------


## dobinh1961

> e gạch cái đồng hồ đo lỗ nhá ..e gọi trực tiếp cho bác rùi đấy..đuôi số 991 í,,,


Nhận lời zalo sáng mai gửi chậm

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhật hàng tồn và GẢM GIÁ

bóc tách hàng anh em mua gì bán lấy

Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng gần 15 kg (có số lượng)
vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ  có số lượng
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
 xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
hộp số 200w  giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
thước đo chiều cao  900k
đo tốc độ động cơ 500k
kìm 100k/4 chiếc
vòng bi 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng
 ....và linh tinh 
ảnh giá trên nhé 
Zalo để ......
hàng sắp về đến nhà chỉ nhận gạch chưa nhận tiền thứ 6 sẽ gửi hàng
có hơn trăm cái van hơi van nước gì đó có cút 2 đầu nhé
giá 150k /2 cái

----------

elenercom, ngocsut

----------


## dobinh1961

Van hơi hay van nước iloc Hàn Quốc 1/2
Giá 150k/2 cái

----------


## dobinh1961

> Van hơi hay van nước iloc Hàn Quốc 1/2
> Giá 150k/2 cái


Vít me f20 bước 5 như hình  dài 900 hành trình gần 700 giá đã bánATTACH=CONFIG]64561[/ATTACH]

----------


## dobinh1961

> Vít me f20 bước 5 như hình  dài 900 hành trình gần 700 giá 950k


Xy mini như hình giá vẫn vậy 300k cả 2

----------


## dobinh1961

> Xy mini như hình giá vẫn vậy 300k cả 2


Xy mini có gạch bên phải

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhật tý

----------


## legiao

van có loại nầy không bác,ren trong 1/2 (21mm)mua của bác elenercom 1 mớ mà chưa đủ dùng

----------


## dobinh1961

> van có loại nầy không bác,ren trong 1/2 (21mm)mua của bác elenercom 1 mớ mà chưa đủ dùng


1 mẹ đẻ ra nhưng loại này có cút 2 đầu để bắt ống hơi

----------


## dobinh1961

> van có loại nầy không bác,ren trong 1/2 (21mm)mua của bác elenercom 1 mớ mà chưa đủ dùng


Nhà có vài loại có loại ren ngoài và ren trong

----------


## dobinh1961

> Vít me f20 bước 5 như hình  dài 900 hành trình gần 700 giá 950k


Như hình kích thước dài 140 rộng 100 cao 80 vít me f12 bước 2 hành trình 35 .nhôm nhuộm đen
Trục thò 6 li giá 200k/1

----------


## dobinh1961

> Như hình kích thước dài 140 rộng 100 cao 80 vít me f12 bước 2 hành trình 35 .nhôm nhuộm đen
> Trục thò 6 li giá 200k/1


Khớp nối 6*8 và 8*8 giá 50k/1

----------


## audiophilevn

khớp 8*8 cho e 3 cái nhé a Bình

----------


## dobinh1961

> khớp 8*8 cho e 3 cái nhé a Bình


Có mỗi 1 cái 8*8 còn lại 6*8

----------


## TigerHN

Em lấy 4 cái khớp 6/8 nhé anh Bình, inbox giúp em lại số TK VCB của anh, cám ơn anh

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em lấy 4 cái khớp 6/8 nhé anh Bình, inbox giúp em lại số TK VCB của anh, cám ơn anh


đã gửi hàng

----------


## dobinh1961

hàng tồn
Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng gần 15 kg (có số lượng)
vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ có số lượng
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
hộp số 200w giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
thước đo chiều cao 900k
đo tốc độ động cơ đã bán
kìm đã hết
vòng bi 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng
van hơi hay nước 150k/2
xy mini còn 1
khớp nối lỗ  8*6 còn 3
....và linh tinh 
ảnh giá trên nhé 
Zalo để ......

----------


## dobinh1961

> hàng tồn
> Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng gần 15 kg (có số lượng)
> vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
> bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
> mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
> kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ có số lượng
> bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
> xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
> hộp số 200w giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
> ...


Khớp nối
Lỗ 25*25 giá 220k/1
12*14. đẹp 150k
15*15. Giá 150k
12*19. giá 100k
12*14.        100k
10* 14. Giá 100k

----------


## thuhanoi

12x19 nhé. thanks

----------


## dobinh1961

> 12x19 nhé. thanks


Nhận lời gạch

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

minh gạch 1 bộ ke thép nhé số dt mình là 0901....600 í vừa nt zalo với bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> minh gạch 1 bộ ke thép nhé số dt mình là 0901....600 í vừa nt zalo với bác


Nhận lời thêm hàng

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nhận lời thêm hàng
> Ray trượt ngon ảnh chụp xấu ngoài đời em nó đẹp nhiều thk 20 dài 460 giá 700k/1 bộ
> Đính kèm 64808
> Đính kèm 64809
> 
> Đính kèm 64810
> Zalo để .....


Khớp nối lỗ 12*14 có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nhận lời thêm hàng
> Ray trượt ngon ảnh chụp xấu ngoài đời em nó đẹp nhiều thk 20 dài 460 giá 700k/1 bộ
> Đính kèm 64808
> Đính kèm 64809
> 
> Đính kèm 64810
> Zalo để .....


Dây điện Hàn Quốc   1.25    600v
4 sợi *1.25 dài 11.5m giá 160k ( mềm dẻo) có gạch
6 sợi *1.25 dài 11m giá  230k ( mềm dẻo) 
3 sợi *1.25 dài 14 m loại này bọc sợi dây đồng ngoài và giấy bạc lên hơi cứng hơn giá 200k
Dây điện 3 sợi dài 4m như trên giá 50k  có gạch

----------


## kzam

Cục gạch dây 3 lõi 4m ạ, sáng mai em liên hệ bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cục gạch dây 3 lõi 4m ạ, sáng mai em liên hệ bác


Đã nhận gạch
dây điện 4 lõi có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

hàng tồn
Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng gần 15 kg (có số lượng)
vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ có số lượng
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
hộp số 200w giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
thước đo chiều cao 900k
đo tốc độ động cơ đã bán
kìm đã hết
vòng bi 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng
van hơi hay nước 150k/2
xy mini còn 1 giá 150k
Khớp nối
Lỗ 25*25 giá 220k/1 
15*15. Giá 150k
Dây điện Hàn Quốc 1.25 600v
4 lõi *1.25   giá 12k/1m dài  dài hơn 10m
6 lõi *125    giá 18k/1m dài  dài hơn 10m
3 lõi *1.25  giá 12k/1m  dài   dài hơn 10m  loại này bọc dây đồng giấy bạc
ảnh xem hộ bài trên nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> hàng tồn
> Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng gần 15 kg (có số lượng)
> vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
> bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
> mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
> kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ có số lượng
> bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
> xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
> hộp số 200w giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
> ...


đá thêm  đồ kỷ vật chiến tranh
gạch nhà 30cm nhé
đồng hồ xe oto gỉ đó của cccp chưa sử dụng hàng lưu kho giá 300k/1
bi đông và cạp lồng đã qua chinh chiến giá 200k/1 bộ

----------


## pvkhai

Đã nhận được cây visme, hàng đẹp. Thanks.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

> Đã nhận được cây visme, hàng đẹp. Thanks.


Cám ơn đã ủng hộ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nhận lời thêm hàng
> Ray trượt ngon ảnh chụp xấu ngoài đời em nó đẹp nhiều thk 20 dài 460 giá 700k/1 bộ (mua cả 2 bộ hạ giá 1.2 triệu)
> Đính kèm 64808
> Đính kèm 64809
> 
> Đính kèm 64810
> Zalo để .....


hàng tồn
Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng gần 15 kg (có số lượng)
vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ có số lượng
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
hộp số 200w giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
thước đo chiều cao 900k
đo tốc độ động cơ đã bán
kìm đã hết
vòng bi 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng
van hơi hay nước 150k/2
xy mini còn 1 giá 150k
Khớp nối
Lỗ 25*25 giá 220k/1 
15*15. Giá 150k
Dây điện Hàn Quốc 1.25 600v
4 lõi *1.25 giá 12k/1m dài dài hơn 10m
6 lõi *125 giá 18k/1m dài dài hơn 10m
3 lõi *1.25 giá 12k/1m dài dài hơn 10m loại này bọc dây đồng giấy bạc

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...#ixzz5U13Zr400

----------


## dobinh1961

đã bán rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng gần 15 kg (có số lượng)
vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ có số lượng
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
hộp số 200w giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
thước đo chiều cao 900k
đo tốc độ động cơ đã bán
kìm đã hết
vòng bi 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng
van hơi hay nước 150k/2
xy mini còn 1 giá 150k
Khớp nối
Lỗ 25*25 giá 220k/1 
15*15. Giá 150k
Dây điện Hàn Quốc 1.25 600v
4 lõi *1.25 giá 12k/1m dài dài hơn 10m mềm dẻo
6 lõi *125 giá 18k/1m dài dài hơn 10m mềm dẻo 
3 lõi *1.25 giá 12k/1m dài dài hơn 10m loại này bọc dây đồng giấy bạc cứng hơn
kỷ vật thời chiến 
xem hộ ảnh trên nhé
thêm hàng 
ray 25 đài loan  dài 560 giá 900k
mỡ nhật mầu vàng chưa sd nặng 0.4kg giá 170k/2 sâu

----------


## ppgas

> mỡ nhật mầu vàng chưa sd nặng 0.4kg giá 170k/2 sâu


Gạch cái này nhé. Bác cho stk.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gạch cái này nhé. Bác cho stk.


Nhận lời đã nhắn zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

em yêu khoa học 
Có mấy thứ chẳng biết làm gì

----------


## sonnc1990

> em yêu khoa học 
> Có mấy thứ chẳng biết làm gì 
> Moto trục 8 li quay chơn chu 
> Bộ như là mâm soay .moto có vít me có ray có khớp nối có chẳng biết làm gì 
> Giá cả 3 như hình 350k
> Đính kèm 65286
> 
> Đính kèm 65287
> 
> ...


Để cháu nhớ chú ơi chốc cháu qua lấy

----------


## dobinh1961

> Để cháu nhớ chú ơi chốc cháu qua lấy


Ok có gạch Zalo

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác sonnc nhanh thế. Mai mốt có hàng ngon bổ rẻ vậy thì cho em 1 suất nha

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## Mới CNC

Vỡ gạch chú Bình để cháu nhé!

----------


## tranminhlong

bác chủ mới nhượng lại em 2 con bàn xoay,em gửi bác 500k,bác giữ con motor,em chịu luôn phí ship?

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## sonnc1990

Các bác cũng máu món này nhỉ

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hộp số thì em găm trong tủ cũng đủ loại nhưng thấy hàng đẹp giá thơm lại nổi máu sưu tầm  :Big Grin: .
Bác Sonnc có chia lại thì hú em phát hoặc ghé qua kho vechai của em tia xem dc món nào thì mình trao đổi nhé kaka

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## Mới CNC

lần sau phải đi đêm với chú Bình mất. hihi.

----------


## dobinh1961

Cám ơn anh em đã ủng hộ
Ray thk 25 con lăn  dài 310 và 340 mỗi ray chỉ có 1 trượt dài 115 trượt ok
Giá 500k/1 bộ ( 2 ray 2 trượt) 
Bộ ngắn đẹp hơn

----------


## dobinh1961

Em yêu khoa học giá cao
Không hiểu loại gì kích thước 75*75 dài như ảnh nặng tầm 3.5 kg .đoán là thò thụt chạy moto giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cám ơn anh em đã ủng hộ
> Ray thk 25 con lăn  dài 310 và 340 mỗi ray chỉ có 1 trượt dài 115 trượt ok
> Giá 500k/1 bộ ( 2 ray 2 trượt) 
> Bộ ngắn đẹp hơn


Thêm hàng ụ kẹp dao tròn máy cnc nhật đẹp như hình lòng trong tháo ra được đang kẹp dao f16....20....25 kích thước dài 105 rộng 85 cao 65 giá đã bán 




Lẻ zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

> Thêm hàng ụ kẹp dao tròn máy cnc nhật đẹp như hình lòng trong tháo ra được đang kẹp dao f16....20....25 kích thước dài 105 rộng 85 cao 65 giá 1 triệu cả 5 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lẻ zalo


5 ụ dao tiệnđã bán

thêm hàng mâm cặp f 200 hàng bãi nhật lại là mâm china hàng đã qua sử dụng hoạt động tốt răng lợi ngon giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cám ơn anh em đã ủng hộ
> Ray thk 25 con lăn  dài 310 và 340 mỗi ray chỉ có 1 trượt dài 115 trượt ok
> Giá 500k/1 bộ ( 2 ray 2 trượt) 
> Bộ ngắn đẹp hơn


Công bô nhôm chắc nặng cứ tưởng là thép 
Kích thước 280*70*60 . vít me f10 bước 4 hành trình 95 .chạy ray vuông 15 ( chắc 4 rãnh bi) trục thò 6li tâm bắt moto 30 giá 430k /1
Kích thước 260*60*60 vít me f10 bước 10 hành trình 85 .trục thò 6 tâm lỗ moto 30 .chạy ray như trên giá 380k /1

----------


## hainghialk

e gạch 4 bộ này nhé

----------


## hainghialk

bác chủ nhắn e số tài khoản e chuyển tiền nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> bác chủ nhắn e số tài khoản e chuyển tiền nhé


Đã nhắn zalo 
Có vài đồ chẳng biết làm gì ( gạch nhà 30cm đặt tạm hộp số 200...400w rẽ hình dung )
2 chú moto nhật điện dc trục thò f12 có khớp nối thẳng hình thức kì quái nặng 7 kg /2 chú 
Giá 350k cả 2 ( nghiên cứu) 
Bộ nâng điện đc 48v .moto đề 115w chạy vít me bi không biết cách thử nặng tầm 7 kg chất liệu chủ yếu là nhôm giá đã bán  nghiên cứu

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=dobinh1961;152282]Cám ơn anh em đã ủng hộ
Ray thk 25 con lăn  dài 310 và 340 mỗi ray chỉ có 1 trượt dài 115 trượt ok
Giá 500k/1 bộ ( 2 ray 2 trượt) 
Bộ ngắn đẹp hơn Đính kèm 65649
Đính kèm 65650

----------


## dobinh1961

Mâm cặp f 200 hoạt động tốt răng lợi ok hàng bãi thấy toàn chữ tq chắc tq hay đài loan giá đã.bán

----------


## dobinh1961

giảm giá 1 số mặt hàng
Ke thét 350k/1 bộ 2 cái nặng 14 kg (có số lượng) giảm còn 300k
vít me f20 bước 10 hành trình 160 giá 150k được 2
bkbf 15 giá 200k/1 bộ có số lượng
mua gộp vít me +bkbf 15 giá 250k có số lượng
kê cao bkbf 50k/1 bộ có số lượng
bát gắn moto hộp số 50k /2 cái có ốc có số lượng
xem ảnh hộ bài trên 
hộp số 200w giá 550k/2 chiếc còn 4
thước đo chiều cao 900k
đo tốc độ động cơ đã bán
kìm đã hết
vòng bi 70k/1 hộp 10 vòng
van hơi hay nước 150k/2
xy mini còn 1 giá 150k
Khớp nối
Lỗ 25*25 giá 220k/1 giảm còn 150k
15*15. Giá 150k
Dây điện Hàn Quốc 1.25 600v
4 lõi *1.25 giá 12k/1m dài dài hơn 10m mềm dẻo
6 lõi *125 giá 18k/1m dài dài hơn 10m mềm dẻo 
3 lõi *1.25 giá 12k/1m dài dài hơn 10m loại này bọc dây đồng giấy bạc cứng hơn
kỷ vật thời chiến 
xem hộ ảnh trên nhé

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...#ixzz5WLEWJrNC
ray 25 đài loan dài 560 giá 900k  giảm còn 800k
mỡ nhật mầu vàng chưa sd nặng 0.4kg giá 170k/2 sâu

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...#ixzz5WLFD9f8T

Ray thk 25 con lăn dài 310 và 340 mỗi ray chỉ có 1 trượt dài 115 trượt ok
Giá 500k/1 bộ ( 2 ray 2 trượt) giảm 900k/2 bộ


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...#ixzz5WLFp9Yyu


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...#ixzz5WLG4j4PU

----------


## dobinh1961

Tháo bộ xy nhật ray 20 .con trượt liền dấu + nặng tầm 30kg .kích thước tổng dài 500 ngang gần 200
Khi tháo ra vệ sinh thấy 1 má trượt gẫy ốc lấy khoan mũi 2.5 khoan bị gẫy mũi chắn bán .trượt bi sáng trượt đi lại ok miếng cao su chắn bụi kém .cái này anh em có tay nghề chắc làm được .
Giá thu hồi vốn 1.5 triệu

----------


## dobinh1961

> Tháo bộ xy nhật ray 20 .con trượt liền dấu + nặng tầm 30kg .kích thước tổng dài 500 ngang gần 200
> Khi tháo ra vệ sinh thấy 1 má trượt gẫy ốc lấy khoan mũi 2.5 khoan bị gẫy mũi chắn bán .trượt bi sáng trượt đi lại ok miếng cao su chắn bụi kém .cái này anh em có tay nghề chắc làm được .
> Giá thu hồi vốn 1.5 triệu


Fan 12v có 2 tầng cánh chập 2 đen và 2 đỏ cắm điện 12v kích thước 90*90*50 giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray thk hsr 20 có cánh dài 530 . hàng đẹp trượt ngon đang dính dầu mỡ 
Giá đã bán /1 bộ ( 2 thanh và 4 trượt)

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn t mini bằng sắt có mang cá dưới nhưng vẫn phẳng kích thước 200*180*45
Giá 300k/1

----------


## dobinh1961

xy nặng tầm 45 kg giá 3.2 triệu.
ray 20 dài tầm 500 moto mặt bích 76 .thiếu 1 khớp nối

----------


## Mới CNC

Không có đế dưới à chú ơi?

----------


## dangkhoi

đẹp quá mặt bàn bao nhiêu vậy a

----------


## dobinh1961

> đẹp quá mặt bàn bao nhiêu vậy a


có gạch rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray thk 35 dài 1150 giá Đã bán
Đẹp như hình

----------


## dobinh1961

Khớp nối 
19*22 giá 220k .
10*12 giá 150k
12*14. Giá 100k
10*14 giá 100k
8*10 giá 50k (có 4)
Đính kèm 67314

Đính kèm 67315

----------


## anhxco

> Khớp nối 
> 19*22 giá 220k .
> 10*12 giá 150k
> 12*14. Giá 100k
> 10*14 giá 100k
> 8*10 giá 50k (có 4)
> Đính kèm 67314
> 
> Đính kèm 67315


Hình bị lỗi bác ạ, e tạm gạch mấy cái 8-10 chờ hình bác nhé, thanks

----------


## dobinh1961

> Hình bị lỗi bác ạ, e tạm gạch mấy cái 8-10 chờ hình bác nhé, thanks





Đã cập nhập lại và sửa giá 
19*22 giá 150k .
10*12 giá 150k
12*14. Giá 80k
10*14 giá 80k
8*10 giá 50k đã hết

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me 
F25 bước 5 có 1
F25 bước 8 nsk c3z có 2
Hành trình khoảng 250
Lẻ 300k/1 có gạch 
Mua 2 giá 500k có gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

thanh lý nốt giảm giá số lượng 10 bộ
ke thép tháo ra từng mảnh được dầy 12 cao 440 nặng 14 kg/2 cái giá 250k
bánh xe hàn quốc tải 500kg/4 bánh giá 250k/1 bộ 4 bánh

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Mình lấy 1 cặp bánh xe nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mình lấy 1 cặp bánh xe nhé


Ok nhận lời lấy 4 bánh chứ 250k . chứ 2 bánh lắp sao

----------


## thuongdtth

[QUOTE=dobinh1961;156677]thanh lý nốt giảm giá số lượng 10 bộ
ke thép tháo ra từng mảnh được dầy 12 cao 440 nặng 14 kg/2 cái giá 250k



gạch cặp ke này nhé  ĐT/zalo 0982104041

----------


## viaimacota

ship cho cặp ke nhé. cho stk

----------


## dobinh1961

Ke thép bánh xe Hàn Quốc vẫn còn vài bộ ảnh bài trên 
Ray 25 nsk nhật còn ngon hàng đang dính dầu dài 640
Giá 1.3 triệu /1 bộ gồm 2 ray có 6 con trượt nặng tầm 9kg
nếu lấy thêm 2 trượt + tiền

----------


## dobinh1961

đai ốc vít me to nặng giá 100k/1
Thứ tự từ trái qua 1  2  3  7 4 5 6 8
1	lỗ 59 dài 60 cao 85
2	lỗ 57       70        90
3	lỗ 50       60        90
4	lỗ 59       65       100
5	lỗ 59       60        85
6	lỗ 54       85       80
7	lỗ 67       100    80
8	lỗ 50     100    110 
9	vít me f25 bước 5 dài hơn 400 có cong tý đầu bắt moto cái này ai có máy tiện cắt ngắn 5cm tiện lại là ok giá 150 k

----------


## viaimacota

lấy 4 cái 1 3 4 5

----------


## dobinh1961

> lấy 4 cái 1 3 4 5


nhận lời 1 3 4 5

----------


## Tuancoi

Số 2 và số 7 nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Số 6 nha huynh

----------


## tvn24680

Có cái nào lỗ 46, lỗ 52 không anh bình ơi

----------


## dobinh1961

> Số 2 và số 7 nhé


Nhận lời nhé có gì zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có cái nào lỗ 46, lỗ 52 không anh bình ơi


Không có rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

> Số 6 nha huynh


Nhận lời zalo

----------


## dobinh1961

> thanh lý nốt giảm giá số lượng 10 bộ
> ke thép tháo ra từng mảnh được dầy 12 cao 440 nặng 14 kg/2 cái giá 250k
> bánh xe hàn quốc tải 500kg/4 bánh giá 250k/1 bộ 4 bánh
> Đính kèm 70660
> 
> Đính kèm 70661
> 
> Đính kèm 70662
> 
> Đính kèm 70663


hàng vẫn còn vài bộ
hộp số tỉ lệ 1/5 lắp moto 400w cốt vào 14 ra 16
khớp nối lỗ 12x16
giá 700k gồm 2 hộp số kèm 2 khớp nối

----------


## ktshung

> hàng vẫn còn vài bộ
> hộp số tỉ lệ 1/5 lắp moto 400w cốt vào 14 ra 16
> khớp nối lỗ 12x16
> giá 700k gồm 2 hộp số kèm 2 khớp nối


em gach hai hop số này nhé

----------


## ktshung

Như đã điện thoại với bác, con này ko vửa mô tơ 400w của em, em hủy gạch nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Như đã điện thoại với bác, con này ko vửa mô tơ 400w của em, em hủy gạch nhé


Ok không rõ hộp số cốt vào 14 ra 16 mặt bích 60 lắp moto bao w nhỉ

----------


## dobinh1961

Hộp số có gạch

----------


## biết tuốt

> Ok không rõ hộp số cốt vào 14 ra 16 mặt bích 60 lắp moto bao w nhỉ


vừa 200-400w sevor như cậu với mợ ạ :Wink:

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## viaimacota

chuẩn servo 200-400w: mặt 60 lỗ 50

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## ktshung

> vừa 200-400w sevor như cậu với mợ ạ


sao con của em lại ko vừa nhỉ, mặt bích 76

----------


## viaimacota

servo 400w có nhiều size nhưng thông dụng là cỡ này anh Hưng nha

----------


## Tuancoi

> Nhận lời nhé có gì zalo


Cho em cái số tk đi bác

----------


## dobinh1961

Ke thép + bánh xe hàn + ray 25 nsk vẫn còn bài trên
Van hơi hay nước iloc Hàn Quốc ren 21 thông dụng  giá 100k/2 chiếc đã bán
Combo thiếu hộp 
Vít me f12 bước 10 hành trình khoảng 150 chạy 1 ray bản to mặt bích lắp moto 40
Giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Combo tạm gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

Con trượt 
Nsk 25 giá 150k/1 có 6 ( mua 4 giá 500k) đã bán
Nsk 30 giá 350k/2 ( có 2)
Thk hsr 25 ( cao su chắn bụi 2 đầu kém còn ok) giá 500k/4 đã bán

----------


## legiao

Lấy 6 cái van nhé bác .bác còn cái nào không

----------


## dobinh1961

ray nsk 25 dài 640 gồm 2 ray 4 trượt giá giảm 900k nặng tầm 8kg
ray thk 30 dài 850 gồm 2 ray 4 trượt giá 1250k .nặng tầm 17kg

----------


## dobinh1961

ụ kẹp dao máy tiện nhật 
2 chiếc kẹp vuông + 1 kẹp tròn nặng tầm 7kg cả 3
giá tất cả đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Ke thép + bánh xe Hàn Quốc vẫn còn xem hộ trang trước 
Trượt tròn lỗ f 16 giá 100k/6 ( có 20 chiếc)
Đính kèm 71327

[ATTACH=CONFIG]71328[/ATTACH

----------


## dobinh1961

> thanh lý nốt giảm giá số lượng 10 bộ
> ke thép tháo ra từng mảnh được dầy 12 cao 440 nặng 14 kg/2 cái giá 250k
> bánh xe hàn quốc tải 500kg/4 bánh giá 250k/1 bộ 4 bánh
> Đính kèm 70660
> 
> Đính kèm 70661
> 
> Đính kèm 70662
> 
> Đính kèm 70663


ray đài loan 35 vít me f30 bước 5
xyz  .x ray dài 1320 .y dài 1030 . z dài 540
vít me theo ray như hình tổng nặng gần 100kg
giá 6 triệu

----------


## Mới CNC

tải nặng tải nặng.

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn t mini bằng sắt có mang cá dưới nhưng vẫn phẳng kích thước 200*180*45
Giá 200k/1 nặng tầm 7kg/1 (có 2) đã bán
Đính kèm 71540

Đính kèm 71541

----------


## dobinh1961

anh em có dùng tay quay này không nhỉ

----------


## DSG

> thanh lý nốt giảm giá số lượng 10 bộ
> ke thép tháo ra từng mảnh được dầy 12 cao 440 nặng 14 kg/2 cái giá 250k
> bánh xe hàn quốc tải 500kg/4 bánh giá 250k/1 bộ 4 bánh
> Đính kèm 70660
> 
> Đính kèm 70661
> 
> Đính kèm 70662
> 
> Đính kèm 70663


Cặp ke này còn ko bác?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cặp ke này còn ko bác?


Hàng vẫn còn vài bộ

----------


## waranty

> Hàng vẫn còn vài bộ


Bánh xe còn không chú, cháu lấy 1 bộ?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bánh xe còn không chú, cháu lấy 1 bộ?


bán xe hàn quốc vẫn còn vài bộ

----------


## dobinh1961

ray 15 thk con lăn thiếu vài viên bi dài 310 đẩy đi lại nặng hơn ray bi giá 350k (có 1 bộ)

----------


## elenercom

ông anh mình đi vắng đau mà để tụi Nga ngố vào shop quảng cáo phim xxx thế này?

----------


## lineage2

đã xóa............

----------


## lineage2

> hàng vẫn còn vài bộ
> hộp số tỉ lệ 1/5 lắp moto 400w cốt vào 14 ra 16
> khớp nối lỗ 12x16
> giá 700k gồm 2 hộp số kèm 2 khớp nối
> Đính kèm 71050
> 
> Đính kèm 71051


Hai bộ này còn không bác

----------


## dobinh1961

lâu quá không bán gì còn ít dồ lặt vặt bán nốt 
trượt nhôm hành trình khoản 130 .vít me f10 bước 4 chạy 1 ray 15 kích thước khoảng vuông 70 dài hơn 300 giá 300k
khớp nối lỗ 12*16 giá 120k
con trượt thk hsr 25 có cánh lỗ không có ren còn dùng được giá 100k/1 (có 4 con chưa có ảnh )

----------


## elenercom

Để em cái combo nhé anh Bình. Tks

----------


## dobinh1961

> Để em cái combo nhé anh Bình. Tks


ok đã nhận

----------

elenercom

----------


## dobinh1961

ke thép dầy 12li cao 440 liên kết bằng ốc tháo ra ok .loại này cắt khoan taro ngon nặng tầm 7kg/1 (nhà còn 50 cái)
THANH LÝ giá 100k/1 QUA NHÀ LẤY VÀI BỘ GIÁ 80K/1
bát gắn moto f60 và kê cao bbf 15 rẻ bèo có hàng 100 cái

----------


## dobinh1961

> ke thép dầy 12li cao 440 liên kết bằng ốc tháo ra ok .loại này cắt khoan taro ngon nặng tầm 7kg/1 (nhà còn 50 cái)
> THANH LÝ giá 100k/1 QUA NHÀ LẤY VÀI BỘ GIÁ 80K/1
> bát gắn moto f60 và kê cao bbf 15 rẻ bèo có hàng 100 cái


ray 35thk hsr 35 có cánh dài 840 nặng tầm 20kg .bi sáng không hiểu sao đẩy đi đẩy lại trượt không mượt lắm  giá 1150k

----------


## dobinh1961

> ray 35thk hsr 35 có cánh dài 840 nặng tầm 20kg .bi sáng không hiểu sao đẩy đi đẩy lại trượt không mượt lắm  giá 1150k


áo gối vít me 
lỗ vòng bi f35 .áo đai ốc 41 .bắt moto 86 (không có vòng bi ) giá 600k/2 bộ .lẻ 350k/1 (nặng tầm 10kg/1 bộ)

----------


## aiemphuong

Còn xâu mỡ bò nào k chú

----------


## dobinh1961

> Còn xâu mỡ bò nào k chú


 giờ mới xem hết rồi nhé

----------


## HuyPhuc

Có cái gối nào cho vít me 32 không bác?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có cái gối nào cho vít me 32 không bác?


không có rồi

----------


## dobinh1961

mâm cặp 250 nga 4 chấu không định tâm răng lợi ngon  hoạt động tốt .nhược điểm duy nhất có vết rạn nhỏ mép ngoài ( để nguyên không sao cẩn thận hàn chấm ok )
giá 1.100k

----------

